# ReplaceAll



## Sanix (29. Sep 2005)

Für JavaScript scheint es ja nur die replace() Methode zu geben. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich alle Zeichen ersetzt haben will. Habe dafür folgendes mal geschrieben:

```
for(var i = 0; testtoken.length < i; i++)
{	
	testtoken = testtoken.replace('*', "");
	testtoken = testtoken.replace('%', "");
}
```

Ist halt nich performant aber mir fällt keine andere Lösung ein. Komischerweise wird die Schleife nicht einmal durchgelaufen, egal wie gross der String testtoken ist. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Bert Brenner (29. Sep 2005)

Wird nicht durchlaufen weil testtoken.length wahrscheinlich nicht kleiner ist als 0.


----------



## Sanix (29. Sep 2005)

Mensch bin ich dämlich...

Habs jetzt eh besser gelöst:
	while(testToken.match(/\%/))
	{
		testToken = testToken.replace("%", "");
	}


----------

